# Meine Karauschen sterben alle



## buffy (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo !!

Ich habe ein großes Problem. Mein Gartenteich besteht seit zwei Wochen. In dem Teich sind Goldfische und Karauschen. Leider sterben jeden Tag einige Karauschen und ich weiß nicht warum, den Goldfischen geht es gut. Ich muß noch erwähnen das ich absoluter Neuanfänger bin.

Wer kann mir helfen.
DANKe
 Gruß buffy


----------



## katja (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Karauschen sterben alle*

hallo buffy :willkommen im forum!
der teich ist 2 wochen alt? und du hast gleich fische eingesetzt?
dann gib hier bei der suche mal nitritpeak ein, da wirst du dein problem erkennen!


----------



## CoolNiro (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Karauschen sterben alle*

Hallo buffy,

Fische sollte man erst viel später einsetzen.
Ein neuer Teich braucht einige Zeit bis sich
eine Teichbiologie gebildet hat.

Lies am besten mal alles über Nitritpeak

Bitte miß Deine Wasserwerte mit einem
Tröpfchentest und setz die Werte hier rein

Ein Foto vom Teich wäre auch gut.

Als Sofortmaßnahme empfehle ich Dir einen 50%
Teilwasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser, aber schön
langsam bei der Hitze.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Inken (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meine Karauschen sterben alle*

Hallo Buffy!

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Wie gesagt, der Nitritstau...:? [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24/]Hier[/URL] ist er einfach und verständlich erklärt!

Viel Glück!


----------

